# Dust Collector Blast Gates



## M1911Bldr (Aug 24, 2009)

I've done a mod to my aluminum blast gates so they all close at once. I'm using a door lock actuator from EBay ($2.39 each), two small linkages (1/8 thick plastic or plywood), a spring and Eclip from Ace Hardware and two rubber bands. With the push of a button, all the blast gates close so I dont have to run around looking for the one(s) I've forgotten to close. Anyone interested, I'll send them photos so they can build their own. You'll need a 12 VDC power source that will handle .5 amps per actuator. I use a solar-charged battery.


----------



## raclark (Mar 23, 2011)

*Blast gate mod*

Sounds like a good idea. Please send pics to [email protected]. Have you thought about auto open/close or at least controlled by a front mounted switch?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

M1911Bldr said:


> I've done a mod to my aluminum blast gates so they all close at once. I'm using a door lock actuator from EBay ($2.39 each), two small linkages (1/8 thick plastic or plywood), a spring and Eclip from Ace Hardware and two rubber bands. With the push of a button, all the blast gates close so I dont have to run around looking for the one(s) I've forgotten to close. Anyone interested, I'll send them photos so they can build their own. You'll need a 12 VDC power source that will handle .5 amps per actuator. I use a solar-charged battery.


It would be better for you to post your pictures in the post that way they are always there to be found.


----------



## djbeede (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd be interested in the details too. Is there a way I can send you my email address without sticking it in the public forum? I'm always battling spam.
Thanks,
David
www.davidbeede.com


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Since the original poster's last post on this forum was over 10 months ago... you may be waiting awhile.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I read the OP and got all excited. Then I kept reading and got disappointed.  I could figure out how to do this on my own, but it's nice when someone else does all the hard work first and creates the plan for you. LOL!


----------

